
Don’t Get Trampled: The Puzzle for “Unicorn” Employees - muzz
https://medium.com/positiveslope/dont-get-trampled-the-puzzle-for-unicorn-employees-8f00f33c784f
======
throwaway40483
A killer quote from the article:

"To bring this home, it’s like negotiating your salary without specifying the
currency you’re being paid in."

This part has always baffled me. Potential employees accepting X shares
without knowing the total share count.

------
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

Original -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305066)

Best -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313550)

